# c-100



## janice12180 (Feb 13, 2005)

did someone mention c-100? i thought i read it somewhere on this forum. going nuts looking all over the place and couldn't find it. anyway, i'm still going through the cycle process with my 7 fish in my 10 gal. tank and changing 20% of water everyday and feeding once a day. so far all my fish appear to be doing good. but.. knowing that the ammonia levels with reach the sky and fish may not survive because of the high levels of ammonia i was thinking it may be better to go ahead with the c-100. it says it removes ammonia . Some people say not to add anything in because tank needs to go through cycle. But i'm thinking that cutting down on the ammonia under my tank conditions may be more helpful at this point. It will prolong the cycle, yes, but maybe it will keep my fish alive. what do you think? The person i was going to try to get some gravel from is out of town right now on a ski trip so I'm going to have to wait about a week or so anyways. In the meantime i'm thinking why wait and put the fish through toxic poisoning. c-100? or no?


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

:evil: STOP!!! THe second you can go and by Cycle not anything else. First pour two capfulls of the stuff in your tank. A week later do the same. Do this until Nitrates appear in your twice weekly test. DO NOT USE AN AMMONIA SETTLER. Right now you need to grow your bacteria so that you naturally get rid of your ammonia. If you do not do this, you will have to use an ammonia neutralizer for the rest of the time you have your tank!!!


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

:evil: STOP!!! THe second you can go and by Cycle not anything else. First pour two capfulls of the stuff in your tank. A week later do the same. Do this until Nitrates appear in your twice weekly test. DO NOT USE AN AMMONIA SETTLER. Right now you need to grow your bacteria so that you naturally get rid of your ammonia. If you do not do this, you will have to use an ammonia neutralizer for the rest of the time you have your tank!!!


----------



## janice12180 (Feb 13, 2005)

okay, thanks. i won't use it. i'll try the other stuff when i can get to the store. Its sooo confusing. the box says its great for new tanks. thats why i thought it would be a good thing to try. Its soooo hard to wait through the cycling process thinking my new babies may die. =(


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

the boxes will say whatever it can to get you to buy it.... its all about money and profit


----------

